# Tree Tube recommendations



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on buying tree tubes? Was thinking about 5 footers. What kind/best place to get them. I really don't have the time to build my own right now. Also what works bests for staking? Planting oaks and crabapples in April. thanks in advance


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought mine from here. http://www.treeprotectionsupply.com/

I would go with 5 ft. Even at 5 feet the deer in my area nibbled the new growth as it came out the top of the tube.

I ended up putting wire cages around to keep them away just a little farther. The tubes are coming off this spring.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Patman, which ones did you get? The Tubex 5 footers?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Patman, which ones did you get? The Tubex 5 footers?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think so. I got them 2 years ago. The standard without the holes. I had a couple crabs grow out of the tubes in the first year. I also had weed fabric down and gave them some of my homemade garden fertilizer.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> I really don't have the time to build my own right now. Also what works bests for staking? Planting oaks and crabapples in April. thanks in advance
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I used five footers too, but the ones with holes in them. Mine came from NWTF, if I remember right. I used the 6' wooden stakes but soon switched to a 6' piece of rebar. The bucks in my neighborhood LUV to rub on those things and soon bust up the wooden stakes.

NB


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I was thinking rebar or something like old electrical conduit for stakes versus wood. Was planning on keeping them up for 3-5 years and was worried wooden stakes would rot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> I was thinking rebar or something like old electrical conduit for stakes versus wood. Was planning on keeping them up for 3-5 years and was worried wooden stakes would rot.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I used wood stakes the first time, that was a mistake. Last bunch I had 20' rebar cut to 5'. The stake doesn't have to go all the way to the top of your tube so you can get by with 5' on a 5' tube with a foot, or so in the ground.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

That's what I was thinking. I don't want to spend the money twice. Was comparing prices and I am finding 1/2 steel electrical conduit to be a little cheaper than even rebar. I think that might work too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

We use 10' 3/4inch conduit then cut in half worked great for us. A 10' piece of pipe is about $1.75.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Are there any of the brands of tree tubes that anyone would NOT recommend (for poor durability or other reasons). I'm just trying to avoid doing the work more than once if I can.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Are there any of the brands of tree tubes that anyone would NOT recommend (for poor durability or other reasons). I'm just trying to avoid doing the work more than once if I can.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I recall older threads of trees growing out of the holes of the tubes with many holes. Then were eaten. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

noshow said:


> We use 10' 3/4inch conduit then cut in half worked great for us. A 10' piece of pipe is about $1.75.


noshow, where are you finding it at those prices? Is that with an electrical contractors discount?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I use to get it at lowes and at an electrical shop I worked at and I just called them to get a price and it jumped in price big time. Almost $4 for 10' piece now. Wow I wasn't expecting that. Im glad I don't need anymore. Lowes was cheaper at $3.87.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

noshow said:


> I use to get it at lowes and at an electrical shop I worked at and I just called them to get a price and it jumped in price big time. Almost $4 for 10' piece now. Wow I wasn't expecting that. Im glad I don't need anymore. Lowes was cheaper at $3.87.


That's why I was asking...I was using Lowes prices for a reference. You think 3/4" is really needed or could I get away with 1/2"? I've used scrap 1/2" conduit for stakes for short tree fence cages but not 5' tree tubes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

1/2" rebar is $ 7.67 for a 20'. That's $ 1.92 per piece figuring 4 5' pieces from a 20'. That's what I've used on both tree cages and tree tubes with no issues and it's reusable.


----------



## murfster3 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just caged and tubed 130 crabapples, I used 1/2 emt lowes price $1.99 and the tree tubes are the blue x.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

murfster3 said:


> I just caged and tubed 130 crabapples, I used 1/2 emt lowes price $1.99 and the tree tubes are the blue x.


I saw those BlueX tubes online. Can I ask what made you decide to go with that brand? They were probably on the higher end of the price range.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## murfster3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> I saw those BlueX tubes online. Can I ask what made you decide to go with that brand? They were probably on the higher end of the price range.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The Blue X tubes were $2.05 each for 100-499 for the 54". The price was one reason I choose them along with the blue light theory plus they are a 2 part system the outside is like a garbage bag material which is repaceable for .40 cents and the inner sleeve is like a blue film that holds the shape. tubex-$2.85, Treepro-$2.50, plantra sunflex-$2.85 and Photosynth $2.65. and I installed the 1/2 emt between the bag and liner with 1 tie wrap toward the top.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Did they seem pretty durable though? I was worried about the thin baggy that holds the tubular shape wouldn't last long. Good thing about them too is that are reusable with a new baggy liner


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## murfster3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> Did they seem pretty durable though? I was worried about the thin baggy that holds the tubular shape wouldn't last long. Good thing about them too is that are reusable with a new baggy liner
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes they do so far I've only had some up for
2 weeks and some for a week, but I would
Buy more of them


----------

